# Climbing up the ladder



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

Well first off I got out of the house a few times this week, also took the bus a few times as well. XD

I met someone from on here which I never thought would happen because of the small population in this area but glad I did. Not really going into details here though because there isn't much to say.

Next week I'm going to try to apply for college and also look into a service that could help me get work.
I guess this would be my timeline kinda thread, where I could look back in the past to see where I was and how much I've achieved. :3


----------



## ToastyBroseph (Feb 22, 2014)

Shirotora said:


> Well first off I got out of the house a few times this week, also took the bus a few times as well. XD
> 
> I met someone from on here which I never thought would happen because of the small population in this area but glad I did. Not really going into details here though because there isn't much to say.
> 
> ...


Good on ya mate! Always revel in your accomplishments. Be proud of yourself for doing this! Hope you continue to move on up with ease :I.


----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)

Man that's awesome to hear!! when I read of what people do on here it really inspires me and I'm sure others! Keep it up!


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

this is awesome. I'm inspired by you!


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

Apparently the service that helps for school and work may take longer then expected, the reception said he's going on vacation very soon so I couldn't get a appointment with him. :/

Also I have to wait next week for my appointment for college. I'm not very patient for this type of stuff, I just like to get everything done as soon as possible. So I'm not officially enrolled in college yet but I hope so soon.

There isn't much work here at all even for non-disabled people, so it lowers my chances of getting a job that I'm interested in and will be able to handle it. That's why I need to take this disability service but hopefully it doesn't take to long.


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I applied to college yesterday so now the waiting game, though I know I would be accepted anyway because all I need is grade 12 and I have that. XD


----------



## Shirotora (Aug 19, 2013)

Yay! finally got a reply. The college accepted me. 
Now I have to figure out about the finances, hopefully I can find support to help me.


----------

